# Morrus’ Unofficial Tabletop RPG Talk 200th Episode!



## EN Publishing (May 13, 2022)

Here’s what we’ve been up to this week at EN Publishing.



*Can We Keep It? Pets for your 5E game*

Can We Keep It? Pets for your D&D 5E Game has only a few days left! Make sure you back the campaign before it end on May 9th.

This 5E supplement includes:


Rules to allow player characters of all classes to adopt nearly 50 different pets from weasels to warhorses, and from frogs to giant crabs.
5 new tameable pets from the Elemental Planes--the bubble puppy, dust bunny, lightning sparrow, mud cat, and root.
Yes, we said bubble puppy.
New mechanics to help manage pets, including morale and maintenance.
Motivated encounters to spice up random encounters with creatures
A mini-adventure featuring the eccentric Lady Philomina—who keeps rust monsters as pets!

This campaign has been the best supported quickstarter we’ve ever run, raising over $40,000 so far.



*Level Up Advanced 5th Edition*

Books for backers in North America are on their way to our US warehouse. There’s been some congestion at port slowing it’s journey - but we’ll put an update on Kickstarter as soon as it reaches the warehouse. We will email all backer individually with tracking details, and to confirm your address over the next few weeks.

Pre-orders are schedule to be sent out this month once fulfilment for Kickstarter backers is complete. Pre-orders will be sent out from our UK warehouse first, as Kickstarter fulfilment in the UK is now complete.

We had the second episode of the first official Level Up Advanced 5th Edition this week. The Star-Crossed Seaway live streams every Tuesday at 3pm ET on twitch.tv/enpublishing . No problem if you can’t catch it live, as all the episodes are archived on the EN Live page. It is also available as a podcast.



*Awfully Cheerful Engine*

On Thursday we live streamed Accidentally Anthropomorphic Animal Heroes! with the cast from The Rising of Chicanery. Dog detectives, boxing kangaroos, and, yes, ninja turtles fight to save the streets from the wiles of the evil Whistler.

On the first Thursday of each month we’ll stream a new one shot from the Awfully Cheerful Engine on twitch.tv/enpublishing. No problem if you can’t catch it live, as all the episodes are archived on the EN Live page. It is also available as a podcast.

You can see more actual plays from The Rising of Chicanery on twitch.tv/the_rising_of_chicanery and  instagram @risingofchicanery

If you'd like a free copy of issue 1 of ACE just ask us a ttrpg question using the hashtag #AwfullyCheerfulQuestion on Twitter - and if we choose your question on the podcast we'll send you a free copy!



*Morrus’ Unofficial Tabletop RPG Talk 200th Episode!*

Next week we’re celebrating almost 4 years of weekly TTRPG news. We wanted to do something special, so we’re going to livestream it!

Join us next week on Friday May 13th at 8pm BST on twitch.tv/enpublishing to be part of our 200th episode celebrating! There’ll be some giveaways for those attending the live stream - more details on the day!








*Hopefully see you next week!*

Jessica Hancock | Business Manager


----------

